# Teich erneuern



## Khitomer (31. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Foris
Es ist Jahre her, seit ich das letzte Mal hier was geschrieben hab. Mein kleiner Teich hat eher schlecht als recht vor sich hin existiert. Vor einiger Zeit musste ich einen Zaun rund herum machen, weil eine meiner 5 Katzen die Fische heraus gefischt hatte. Und jetzt verliert der Teich Wasser.

Ich wollte schon lange den Teich vergrössern, hab mich aber bis jetzt nicht an die Aufgabe heran getraut und auch die Kosten werden nicht ohne sein. Aber jetzt hab ich immerhin einen Grund. Nur - was mit den Fischen? Ich hatte die Idee, sie über die Strasse in den Dorfteiuch zu tragen. Die Fische sind Goldfische, die meisten davon schwarze Nachzuchten, und einen blauen Schubunkin. Der Dorfteich (Feuerwehrteich) hat keinen Zusammenhang mit anderen Gewässern, dafür viele Algen und da wohnen regelmässig Blesshühner. Ist das überhaupt legel oder streng verboten? Aber die Fische müssen definitiv wo anders hin, weil der Teichbau sicher länger dauern wird und nicht nur 2 Wochen. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2016)

.....ich hab nicht gesagt.....würde es aber wohl so machen......oder vielleicht möchte einer die Goldfische ja hier haben. Legal ist das nicht. Außer du fragst den Besitzer....Gemeinde....vielleicht kennst du da einen ... ob du das darfst. Würdest auch deine überflüssigen Teichpflanzen da anpflanzen, damit er ein bisschen schöner wird, der Feuerlöschteich.....???

Für einen Gartenteich der ohne Ambitionen nur einfach schön in einer Gartenecke sein soll,
würde ich derzeit nur Goldelritzen nutzen wenn man Fische sehen soll. IMO
Wenn die Katzen da dann mal einen Fangen ist es auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2016)

Hi,

so einfach die Fische in den Löschteich kippen ist net erlaubt, da bräuchteste zumindest die Genehmigung des Inhabers (Gemeinde, Pächter, ect.).
Zu beachten wäre außerdem: Wenn da keine Fische drin sind und deswegen __ Frösche und __ Molche drin laichen würdest Du deren Laichgebiet durch Goldfischbesatz komplett vernichten

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2016)

Frank, wenn der so groß ist das da Blesshühner nisten, dann werden da auch wohl Fische drin sein.


----------



## Khitomer (31. März 2016)

Wer will schon finger-lange, schwarze Goldfische... Und dass grad jemend hier um die Ecke wohnt, ist unwahrscheinlich denn ein langer Versand will ich den Fischen nicht zumuten. 

Was meinst du mit: 


Tottoabs schrieb:


> würde ich derzeit nur Goldelritzen nutzen wenn man Fische sehen soll



Ich will meinen Teich von Fischen räumen, damit ich mit Graben und erweitern beginnen kann. Ich überlege auch, ob ich im neuen Teich gar keine Fische mehr haben will, nur Pflanzen und __ Libellen könnte ich mir auch vorstellen...


----------



## Khitomer (31. März 2016)

Hmm, Frank

__ Frösche/__ Kröten gibts hier in Massen. Ich weiss nicht genau, wo sie laichen, aber in meinem Garten sind manchmal ganze Invasionen von kleinen  Fröschen. Und __ Molche hab ich auch ein paar mal im Garten gefunden. 

Ich überleg auch grad, wen ich da fragen kann. Vielleicht der Bio-Bauer, der seinen Hof neben dem Löschteich hat. Der weiss zumindest sicher, wenn man fragen muss und vielleicht auch, ob da schon Fische drin sind. 

Vor wenigen Wochen haben sie die Bäume um den Teich abgeholzt. Da mach ich mir Sorgen dass das Wasser im Sommer zu heiss werden könnte. Aber die Weiden treinben hoffentlich schnell wieder aus. Ansonsten ist der Teich recht undgepflegt - das Gras rund herum wird 1 Mal im Jahr gemäht.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2016)

Khitomer schrieb:


> Vielleicht der Bio-Bauer, der seinen Hof neben dem Löschteich hat


Möglicherweise ist das sogar sein Teich. Sind zumeist Betriebe welche eine zusätzliche Löschwasserreserve nachweisen müssen wenn der Betrieb erweitert wird. Das Leitungsnetz gibt möglicherweise das benötigte Wasser nicht her. 

Wenn du keine Fische mehr haben möchtest auch sehr gut.
Sind nur manchmal die Frauen oder Kinder die unbedingt was sehen möchten im Teich. Da sind Goldelritzen sehr passend. Wühlen nicht im Boden. Haben Goldene Farbe. Werden nur so groß wie ein kleiner Finger.  (10cm). Bilden an der Wasseroberfläche einen Schwarm. Hüpfen auch mal nach Mücken. Können auch als Futter für den Eisvogel dienen.
Die vermehren sich zwar auch. Dazu findet man aber immer Abnehmer.

Goldfische werden für einen kleinen Gartenteich einfach zu groß.


----------



## Khitomer (14. Mai 2016)

Wir haben jetzt beschlossen, die Fischen nicht in den Löschteich zu setzten. Ich hab mit ein paar Leuten gesprochen und es ist auch hier in DK ein Problem, dass Leute eichach ihre Goldfische in die heimischen Gewässer aussetzen, wo sie sich dann vermehren und das Gelichgewicht der Natur stören. 

Ich hab jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten. 

Ich hab 2 Leute, die jemanden kennen, der vielleicht die Goldfische nehmen würde. Da arbeite ich auf jeden Fall weiter mit.

Und dann war ich auch gestern beim Fachhändler für Teichzubehör. Der hat angeboten, wenn wir die materialien für den neuen Teuch bei ihm kaufen, leiht er uns so ein grosses Becken, wo ich dann die Fische unterbringen könnte, so wie die Fische, die verkauft werden. Wenn ich da meinen Teichfilter ran hänge, sollte das schon realistisch sein. 

So, und jetzt geh ich und mach ein neues Thema auch für meinen neuen Teichbau.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2016)

Khitomer schrieb:


> Der hat angeboten, wenn wir die materialien für den neuen Teuch bei ihm kaufen, leiht er uns so ein grosses Becken, wo ich dann die Fische unterbringen könnte


Sonst schau dich nach einem IBC um. Frag beim Wasserwerk in deiner Ecke oder e-Bay oder Kleinanzeigen. Bei Abholung zumeist nicht über 50 Euro.


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ... nicht über 50 Euro


Hi Totto,
das wären ca. 370 Dänische Kronen, unser Teichfreund wohnt wohl in Dänemark 

Hi Khito,
was kosten die Teichsachen in DK z.B. Folie? ich weiß von Freunden auf Fyn das alles etwas teurer ist als in DE.


----------



## Khitomer (17. Mai 2016)

Die Oase ProfiClear Compact Gravität kostet zb im Fachhandel 25000.- dänische Kronen. Etwas teurer ist es wohl schon, aber nicht so viel. 

Hab jetzt meine Fische in die Kleinanzeigen gesetzt - und die Leute rennen mir die Bude ein. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Interesse an ein paar wild-farbenen Goldfischen so gross ist. 

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass ein Transport in einem Eimer oder desgleichen nicht so gut ist? Aber was ist mit einer Plastikbox mit Deckel? Ich rechne mit ca 20 min Fahrt.


----------



## Ida17 (18. Mai 2016)

Khitomer schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass ein Transport in einem Eimer oder desgleichen nicht so gut ist? Aber was ist mit einer Plastikbox mit Deckel? Ich rechne mit ca 20 min Fahrt.


Tach! 
Aus dem Eimer können die Fische aus lauter Panik springen und wenn man das Tier an der Windschutzscheibe kleben hat bringt man sich schnell mit in Gefahr. Plastikeimer mit Deckel ist auch nicht so günstig, wo ist denn da der Sauerstoff? Im schlimmsten Fall landet man im Stau, der Fisch verbraucht viel Sauerstoff in seiner Aufregung und statt 20 Minuten hängt man auch schon mal eine Stunde mehr dran.  Am besten wäre also reinen Sauerstoff in einen sehr stabilen Plastikbeutel zu pressen oder eine Sauerstofftablette zu nutzen wenn das andere nicht klappt.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2016)

Alternativ flutet man das Auto,dann haben die Fische auch genug Platz zum Schwimmen


----------



## Khitomer (18. Mai 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Tach!
> Im schlimmsten Fall landet man im Stau,



Theoretisch hast du recht, praktisch sind es in diesem Fall spärlich befahrene Landwege. Da steht höchstend mal ein Traktor im Weg und da kann man ja mit dem Bauern reden. 

In einer Plastikbix mit Deckel würde ich auch einen Luftraum lassen, wie in einem Plastickbeutel. 

Wenn ich Plastikbeitel nehmen will, kann ich da Gefrierbeutel nehmen? Die ind zumindest Lebensmittel echt und sollten keine Giftstoffe abgeben.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo!
Ich hab neulich mal einige Goldfische aus einer Teichauflösung aufgenommen, auch nur ne kurze Fahrt über Land. Dafür habe ich einen großen leeren durchsichtigen Eimer von Fischfutter genommen. Der Deckel war etwas gesprungen am Rand und ein kleines Stück rausgebrochen,  so dass er einigermaßen rutschfest, aber nicht luft- und wasserdicht saß.  Diesen Eimer mit vier Fünftel Wasser und den Fischen drin habe ich dann kippsicher in einen etwas grösseren ovalen Farbeneimer gestellt. Stand bombenfest im Kofferraum. Es konnte also Luft ziehen, etwas schwappern, aber nicht umkippen. Hat gut geklappt.

Lg ina


----------



## Khitomer (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ina

Danke - etwa so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt mit meiner Box.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Mai 2016)

Naja kommt halt auf die Größe der Fische an, meine waren zt noch recht klein,  hatte aber vorsichtshalber zwei Eimer mit. Bei älteren Koi wirds schon schwieriger.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Khitomer! 

Okay die Landstraße ist nun wirklich nicht staubelastet  
Gefrierbeutel sollten funktionieren (6 Liter sind gut) , aber da würde ich aufpassen die sind schon mal an der Naht undicht


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2016)

Eine Alternative wäre noch eine kleine Luftpumpe mit Batteriebetrieb. Gibt es im Anglerfachgeschäft. Damit hab ich schon meine sauerstoffliebenden Elritzen im Sommer heil nach Berlin gekriegt. Im Deckeleimer.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2016)

Wenn du bei Fressnapf Goldfische kaufst, so haben wir es letztes Jahr gemacht gehabt, kommen die auch einfach in einen Transportbeutel der mit einem Gummi verschlossen wird. 1/3 Wasser, 2/3 Luft. Kommt jetzt drauf an wie viele du rein tun willst und wie groß der Beutel ist. Aber 20min sollte es gehen. Länger lieber nicht. 
Platikbox mit Deckel erfüllt für mich denselben Zweck, aber darin schwappt das Wasser zu stark, wenn man bremsen muss oder ähnliches. Dann lieber Beutel und gepolstert in einen Karton packen.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Mai 2016)

Bei Ikea und auch bei E-Bay und in jedem dritten Restpostenladen gibt es eckige Plastikkästen mit bis zu 90 L und einem Deckel. Das reicht zumeist.
http://www.office-discount.de/sunware-Q-line-Kunststoffbox-60-0-l--_145742~itemSelected-true

oder die bisschen bessere
http://www.office-discount.de/Really-Useful-Box-Kunststoffbox-84-0-l--_404301~itemSelected-true


----------



## Khitomer (20. Mai 2016)

Genau so ähnliche Boxen hab ich hier, neu und ungebraucht.


----------



## Khitomer (21. Mai 2016)

So, die Fische sind weg. Und fast der ganze Teich leer gepumpt. Jetzt ist da ein haufen Schlamm und ein paar __ Frösche und ein paar __ Molche. Die Fröschen und Molche werd ich einfange und in den Löschteich bringen. Dann kann ich mal nachscheune, wie der Teich gemacht war. 

Ich hab noch eine Frage. Ich hab ja noch den Filter und die Pumpe. Der Filter ist gewaschen und trocken - ich hatte ihn ach dem Winter noch nicht wieder in Betrieb genommen. Die Pumpe hatte ich über Winter in einem Eimer Wasser frostfrei aufbewahrt. Aber jetzt brauch ich die Pumpe ja nicht grad. Kann ich die jetzt trocknen lassen und trocken aufbewahren?


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2016)

Hi,
lass die Pumpe im Eimer mit Wasser, es ist besser für die Dichtungen


----------



## Khitomer (21. Mai 2016)

Ich weiss. Aberr ich weiss ja nicht einmal, ob ich die Pumpe je wieder brauchen werde. Wenn alles gut läuft, werd ich eine andere brauchen. Vielleicht sollte ich sie dann balsest möglich verkaufen...


----------



## lollo (22. Mai 2016)

Khitomer schrieb:


> ob ich die Pumpe je wieder brauchen werde


Hallo,
wenn du die Pumpe richtig gesäubert hast, dann lasse sie vollkommen abtrocknen, und besorge dir Vaseline ohne irgend welche Zusätze.
Dann gehst du her und reibst deine Hände mit der Vaseline ein, und anschließend massierst du die Pumpe,  so das überall eine hauchdünne
Schicht Vaseline auf der Pumpe vorhanden ist.
Dieses hat auch den Vorteil wenn man es bei neuen Pumpen vor ihrem ersten Einsatz macht, dass sich Ablagerungen an der Pumpe bei der 
Wartung besser entfernen lassen.

Die Aufbewahrung der Pumpe sollte in einem Karton, vor Licht geschützt frostfrei erfolgen.


----------

